

I'm Moving to the Valley What next? - MenaMena123

So what next, I have enough money for a year to live, looking for a parnter/programmer to mix up some ideas. Then what! Tell me your game plan, I have an idea, but my time is limited so i gotta hit the ground running.
======
seanmccann
Are you a programmer or just idea guy?

~~~
MenaMena123
I am a designer. I know about programming etc. but I know I need someone who
knows it better than I do. Design is my main skill.

------
vipivip
Make connections fast.

~~~
MenaMena123
Really!? Lol come on tell me something I dont know. ;)

